# cpt 92541 & 92542



## rimiller (Apr 29, 2008)

I just recently started having Medicare down code my ENG testing, normally i would code the 92541 with 3 units and 92542 with 2 units. Medicare is only paying for 1 unit and wants me to appeal why there are 3 units for the 1st and 2 units for the 2nd code. Is anyone having this problem? When i ask the audiologist why they are coded this way no one can answer that for me, they just say that it is routine. Can someone help me?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 1, 2008)

the ENG testing codes 92541 and 92542 should only be 1 unit. 
92543 x4. ???

who told you that you should be billing units for the other two?


----------



## rimiller (May 5, 2008)

the audiologists. but they could never tell me why, which i thought was strange.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (May 7, 2008)

If you subscribe to the audiology coding alerts.it is very specific on which codes to use. the AAO-HNS has a grid as well.


----------

